# Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen



## KlickerHH (22. Juni 2007)

Moin Moin zusammen,

bevor ich meinem Zorn wieder freien Lauf lasse, würde ich gerne mal andere Meinungen zu dem Geschäftsgebaren des Ladens/der Mitarbeiter hören.

Also lasst mal was lesen.

Gruß aus Hamburg
Klicker


----------



## Hämmer25 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Habe nur gute Erfahrungen mit dem Laden.Gute Beratung und sehr gute Preise.


----------



## worker_one (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*



Hämmer25 schrieb:


> Habe nur gute Erfahrungen mit dem Laden.Gute Beratung und sehr gute Preise.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.#6


----------



## Fxxziexxr (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Moin Klicker,

ich war mit einem Bekannten vor 2 Jahren auch mal in Kaltenkirchen. Der Bekannte wollte einige Zeit später nach Norwegen, und wollte sich daher nochmal mit Zubehör eindecken.

1 Jahr zuvor waren wir beide in Nauen/Berlin bei Moritz und waren absolut begeistert, sowohl von der Auswahl als auch von den Preisen, beides unschlagbar.

Als der Bekannte dann meinte, er will zu Moritz nach Kaltenkirchen, kam mir das schon spanisch vor. Habe ihm gesagt, dass Moritz-International die Filiale in Hamburg hätte und nicht in Kaltenkirchen. Gut, der Bekannte meinte, er wüßte es besser. 

Gut, dann eben Kaltenkirchen. Aber ich muß sagen, einmal und nie wieder. Es mag sich für die Leute lohnen, die in Kaltenkirchen wohnen, aber jede minimal längere Anfahrt lohnt sich absolut nicht. Die Auswahl war eher mau, auch was teilweise die Qualität anbelangt. Wollte mir evtl. eine Jacke mit rausnehmbarem Thermofutter kaufen, aber was da teilweise in den Ständern hing..... Da bleibe ich lieber bei meiner alten Jacke und ´nem dicken Pulli. Aber auch bei Meereszubehör waren Angebot und Preis echt mäßig. Mein Bekannter hatte teilweise ´nen dicken Hals, als er in die Regale schaute. Und das bei jemanden, der schon an die 30 Jahre lang angelt.
Und die Preise, die waren teilweise ein Witz. Da bin ich mit meinem Dealer um die Ecke genauso gut bedient, teilweise sogar günstiger. Und da fahre ich nur 6 km und nicht über 200 km weit.

Das einzigste, was sich bei Moritz/Kaltenkirchen zu kaufen gelohnt hätte, war Futter zum Anfüttern. Die hatten an diesem Tag einen Sonderverkauf und hatten das Zeugs palettenweise in großen Säcken rumliegen. Da war auch wirklich gut Betrieb. Aber für uns kam´s nicht in Frage, weil wir sowas nicht benötigen. Wir nehmen da immer die Eigenmischung mit Paniermehl von Lidl. Gut gemischt ist es auch fängig, aber billiger.#6

Resüme dieses Ausfluges nach Kaltenkirchen : Da kriegen mich keine 10 Pferde mehr hin. Das schönste an diesem Ausflug war auf der Rückfahrt der Abstecher ins Hamburger Schanzenviertel. Da gab´s lecker Mittagessen. Ist halt ein buntgemischtes Multikulti-Viertel.

In Bezug auf Kaltenkirchen habe ich so das Gefühl gehabt, dass die sich dort auf dem Namen "Moritz" ausruhen, und im Fahrwasser von "Moritz-International" ein bißchen was abschöpfen wollen.


Greets 
Fozzie


----------



## Gizi (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

HI, ich war vor ca 3 Wochen erst wieder da und es ist alles super gewesen.
Vor allem günstig wollte erst bei Askari bestellen zum glück habe ich das nicht getan.


----------



## Fxxziexxr (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Gut, mag ja sein, dass sich in den letzten 2 Jahren einiges zum Positiven geändert hat.
Trotzdem fahr ich lieber nach Nauen, auch wenn´s etwas weiter weg ist. Wenn man mit 3 oder 4 Leuten dort hinfährt und sich eindeckt (entwder für ´ne Norwegenreise oder für den Jahresbedarf ), kommt man um Welten billiger weg als in Kaltenkirchen.

Greets
Fozzie


----------



## troutmaster69 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

moin moin

meiner meinung nach loht sich keine anfahrt über 20-30 km, es sei denn man fährt in einer gemeinschaft!
alles andere kann man auch beim dealer um die ecke aushandeln 
denn soooo günstig wie es mal war ist es schon lange nicht mehr |uhoh:



gruß, troutmaster


----------



## mariophh (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Guten Morgen Klicker,

also ich habe bisher nur gute Erfahrungen mit Moritz-Nord gemacht. Die Beratung war stets gut und freundlich. 
An dieser Stelle sein nochmal dem Verkäufer, der mich Zwecks Mefo-Ausrüstung beraten hat, für seine Geduld und Kompetenz gedankt. Der Laden war äußerst gut besucht und ich war an dem Tag nicht der Entscheidungsfreudigste, somit gestaltete sich das Ganze als etwas längeres Unterfangen.:q

 Auch sonst habe ich in diesem Jahr schon mehrere Ruten und Rollen sowie einige "Kilo" Kleinkram dort erwoben und musste bisher nichts reklamieren. Ich finde das überduchschnittliche Angebot in Kombination mit den meist unterdurchschnittlichen Preisen äußerst attraktiv und nutze es gern. 

Es gibt eigentlich nur 2 Gründe, die mich gut überlegen lassen, ob ich hinfahre oder nicht:
1. ich gebe grundsätzlich viiiiel zu viel Geld dort aus, aber bei den ganzen schönen Sachen kann ich einfach nicht anders...
2. wenn kein Auto zur Verfügung steht, beträgt reine Fahrzeit knapp 2,5 Stunden...(hin und zurück)

Also ich kann und möchte absolut nichts Negatives berichten und wenn du mal im Forum nach Moritz-Nord suchts, wirst du sehen, dass ich da nicht der Einzige bin. 
Es gibt viele zufriedene und sicherlich auch ein paar unzufriedene Kunden. Ich denke aber auch, dass bei der Geschäftsgröße/Mitarbeiterzahl und dem damit verbundenen Kundenaufkommen ab und an etwas nicht 100%ig läuft 
oder Ware auch mal einen Defekt hat ist völlig normal. Ebenso, dass der ein oder andere Mitarbeiter mal einen schlechten Tag hat und etwas genervt/gestresst reagiert, oder vielleicht nicht gerade ein Höchstmaß an Kompetenz aufweist. Wo hat man das denn nicht?

Außerdem hätte ich es für sinnvoll erachtet, wenn du kurz umrissen hättest, was genau das Problem war/ist. Einfach so mal einen "Anti-Moritz-Nord-Thread" aufzumachen finde ich etwas seltsam. Auch wenn das jetzt  eventuell so klingen mag: Ich bin weder Moritz-Nord-Mitarbeiter, noch mit einem verwandt. 
Ich bin einfach nur ein zufriedener Kunde.

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*



KlickerHH schrieb:


> Moin Moin zusammen,
> 
> bevor ich meinem Zorn wieder freien Lauf lasse, würde ich gerne mal andere Meinungen zu dem Geschäftsgebaren des Ladens/der Mitarbeiter hören.
> Gruß aus Hamburg
> Klicker


 
#t wie wärs wenn Du mal ganz kurz anschneidest was Du hast |kopfkrat



Fozziebär schrieb:


> In Bezug auf Kaltenkirchen habe ich so das Gefühl gehabt, dass die sich dort auf dem Namen "Moritz" ausruhen, und im Fahrwasser von "Moritz-International" ein bißchen was abschöpfen wollen.


 
..Dein Gefühl täuscht Dich in diesem Fall :m 



Fozziebär schrieb:


> Gut, mag ja sein, dass sich in den letzten 2 Jahren einiges zum Positiven geändert hat.
> Trotzdem fahr ich lieber nach Nauen, auch wenn´s etwas weiter weg ist. Wenn man mit 3 oder 4 Leuten dort hinfährt und sich eindeckt (entwder für ´ne Norwegenreise oder für den Jahresbedarf ), kommt man um Welten billiger weg als in Kaltenkirchen.
> 
> Greets
> Fozzie


 
Was ist das denn für eine Aussage, wer zwingt Dich denn nach KaKi zu fahren 



mariophh schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Klicker,
> 
> also ich habe bisher nur gute Erfahrungen mit Moritz-Nord gemacht. Die Beratung war stets gut und freundlich.
> An dieser Stelle sein nochmal dem Verkäufer, der mich Zwecks Mefo-Ausrüstung beraten hat, für seine Geduld und Kompetenz gedankt. Der Laden war äußerst gut besucht und ich war an dem Tag nicht der Entscheidungsfreudigste, somit gestaltete sich das Ganze als etwas längeres Unterfangen.:q
> ...


 
|good: 

ich versteh die Aufregung auch nicht so ganz, zumal KickerHH vor Wut wohl ganz vergessen hat zu erzählen, was der Grund für seinen Merkwürdigen Thread ist, oder einfach mal so 'n kleinen Hass Thread aufmachen #d :g 

Und die Sache mit den Preisen: Wir Leben in einer Freien Marktwirtschaft, wo jeder seine Preise so Kalkulieren kann wie er es für richtig hält.
Zusätzlich steht es jedem Kunden offen beim Händler SEINER WAHL Einzukaufen.

Mir persöhnlich gefällt z.B. Moritz Int. in HH nicht (ich könnt hier auch Gründe nennen) aber wenn Interessierts :vik:

Gruß Chris
Auch ein sehr zufriedener Moritz-KaKi Kunde


----------



## KlickerHH (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Freut mich, dass schon so viele geantwortet haben.

Dann kann ich ja jetzt auch mal was schreiben.

Wir (meine beiden Brüder und ein Freund) haben uns auch bei Moritz mit diversen Sachen eingedeckt, da wir vor 2 Wochen auf Hitra waren. Ich würde mal sagen, dass wir Schlappe 1.000,-- Euro da gelassen haben (5 x Floatinganzug haut schon rein).
Dazu noch Ruten, Schnur Pilker, usw.. Als einer meiner Brüder seine "neue" Rute fertig macht, bricht gleich die Spitze ab. Ich hab ihm dann meine "Neue" gegeben. Hat zwar gehalten, aber wetten würde ich auf die Rute nicht. Als meine Frau am ersten Tag ihren nagelneuen Floating von Moritz (ABU) anzieht, fällt gleich der Gurt auseinander. Hat zwar gehalten, aber für Neuware war dat nix..... Nun war ich gestern da und musste!!! einen Gutschein einlösen, den ich im Urlaub zum Geburtstag bekommen habe. Hab drei pilker eingesackt und wollte den Rest des Gutscheines in bar mitnehmen (ist absolut normal in anderen Läden). Leider gab es wieder nur einen Gutschein. Auf meien Frage wegen der defekten Sachen von vorm Urlaub, kam nur die gleiche Gutschein Antwort. Man muss dazu sagen, dass der Verkäufer nichts dafür kann, aber der Ton macht die Musik. Ich habe ihm dafür gedankt, bin nochmal in den Laden und dann auf nimmer wiedersehen.

Ich will hier nichts und niemanden anprangern oder in den Dreck ziehen.
Ich wollte lediglich mal andere Meinungen hören.

Für mich persönlich ist der Laden künftig tabu.
Gruß Klicker


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*



KlickerHH schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass schon so viele geantwortet haben.
> 
> Dann kann ich ja jetzt auch mal was schreiben.
> 
> ...


 
och gottchen :g

da hat Dir Moritz aber wirklich übel mitgespielt #d klar ist das ärgerlich wenn ne Rute bricht oder der Gürtel von einem Fl-Anzug sich zerledert, aber mal ganz ehrlich was kann denn der Gerätehändler für Produktionsmängel seiner Hersteller(denn das Moritz minderwertige Quali Verkauft, Stimmt einfach nicht) und wenn Du ein problem mit dort gekauften Sachen hast, wäre doch der erste Weg dahin um zu Reklamieren und wenn Dir dann komisch gekommen wird, verstehe ich auch so einen Thread... aber was willst Du hiermit erreichen |kopfkrat 

Wenn Du einen Gekauften Gutschein zum Geburtstag bekommen hast und Du mit der Quittung zu Moritz gehst und auf Auszahlung drängst werden Sie Dir den Betrag auszahlen, erzähl hier nichts...

...anders ists mit einem Geschenk-Gutschein der vom Händler z.B. für einen hohen Einkauf ausgestellt wird. Hier besteht kein Anspruch auf Auszahlung. #6 

Gruß Chris
...achja ich arbeite dort auch nicht und kenn dort auch keinen persöhnlich, aber was ist denn das für eine Art ?!?


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*



KlickerHH schrieb:


> Ich will hier nichts und niemanden anprangern oder in den Dreck ziehen.
> Ich wollte lediglich mal andere Meinungen hören.


 

..wieso ruderst Du jetzt zurück? Dein erstes Posting sagt doch schon alles  aber.. |sagnix


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*



KlickerHH schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass schon so viele geantwortet haben.
> 
> Dann kann ich ja jetzt auch mal was schreiben.
> 
> ...





Irgendwie ist dein Hass da völlig unbegründet! Da ist nix, was nicht mit bissl reden zu beheben wäre!!!:q
Das macht nämlich uns Menschen aus, dass wir miteinander reden können...
Wäre vielleicht sinnvoll gewesen, sich mit einem Mitarbeiter des Ladens kurz hinzusetzen und über deine Probleme zu diskutieren!
Ich bin fast 100% sicher, dass sie einen Kunden, der 1000 Eus bei denen gelassen hat, nicht im Regen stehen lassen!!!

Wenn Dies so wäre, dann hättest du einen Grund für solch einen Thread! Doch so, finde ich dein Geschriebenes einfach nur mehr als lächerlich!!!
Meine persönliche Meinung!!!


----------



## FalkenFisch (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Bin auch seit vielen Jahren bei Moritz in Kaki ein zufriedener Kunde. Sehr freundliche Mitarbeiter und die Ware hat mich bisher auch immer zufriendengestellt. Natürlich können neu erworbene Sachen kaputtgehen, dafür gibt es Garantie. Und auch in dem hier beschriebenen Fall ist der Schaden ja offensichtlich problemlos reguliert worden.

Mir ist vor einem Jahr eine dort erworbene Brandungsrute beim Angeln gebrochen. Die Rute war bereits 2 1/2 Jahre alt. Auch für diese Rute habe ich einen Gutschein bekommen!!!

Das ist ganz sicher nicht selbstverständlich, hat auch ganz sicher viel mit der Art und Weise zu tun, wie man sich verhält und es ist auch nicht davon auszugehen, dass dort jedes Teil, was irgendwann kaputtgeht, mit Gutschein ersetzt wird. Aber es zeigt doch wie kundenorientiert man sich dort verhält.

Für mich ist der Laden#6. . .

. . . und der Grund des Postings|kopfkrat


----------



## KlickerHH (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

*Also, ich rudere nie zurück, soviel ist sicher.*
Ich wollte, wie ich bereits schrieb, niemanden anprangern.

Natürlich kann der Händler nichts dafür, aber Einsicht wäre ein guter Weg zu einer gemeinsamen Einigung. Stattdessen aber nur auf stur....

Chris, wenn du dir neue Reifen kaufst und bei Tempo 200 platzt dir einer, ist es ja nicht so schlimm. Wendest dich dann halt an den Hersteller. Och gottchen....;-)

Wie dem auch sei, unser Geld nehmen andere auch gern.

Manchmal verliert man und manchmal gewinnen die Anderen

Schönes WE an alle, die sich beteiligt haben.


----------



## Hamburgspook (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Moin,

finde den Laden auch Klasse und die Preise stimmen auch.
Mir wurde sogar mal eine Rolle ohne Kassenbon getauscht.

Macht auch nicht jeder.

Übrigens, 1.000,- Euro für 5 Floatinganzüge, neue Rute und div. Meereszubehör .......kauf die Mal im kleinen Laden nebenan.
Kannste in HH vergessen. Schau dir mal die Preise bei Moritz International in HH an, das ist teuer.

Ich fahre gerne die 35 km nach Kaltenkirchen.

Gruß
Spook


----------



## Drillmaschine (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

... kann mich den positiven Meinungen nur anschließen. Keinerlei schlechte Erfahrungen seit Jahren. Dafür fahre ich gerne rd. 70 km. 

Die Preise, insbesondere, bei Shimano-Artikeln können sich echt sehen lassen. Eigentlich immer günstiger wie der HAV Shop! Dazu gibts oft Sonderaktion mit richtigen Schnäppchen. 

Einzige Nachteile, wie ich finde:

Nur kleines Sortiment für Karpfenangler und Fliegenfischer und manchmal nicht ganz logisch in den Regalen sortiert. Manchmal dauert es etwas, bis neue Ware da ist. Außerdem finde ich es schade, dass die Rollen nur hinter dem Tresen liegen. 

Sonst aber echt TOP! Fahre rd. 3-4 mal im Jahr hin. Dann lohnt es sich schon .


----------



## Effe (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Moin, 

@KickerHH 

nur weil OBI auf seine Gutscheine den Restbetrag auszahlt, muß man nicht erwarten, dass dies überall so gehandhabt wird. Wenn man das braucht, sollte man sich dann auch nur Gutscheine von Obi schenken lassen.

Den Frust das etwas kaputt geht, besonders im Urlaub, kann ich nachvollziehen. Dies kann man aber nur minimieren (nicht verhindern) indem ich die Sachen bereits einmal anzieht oder die Rute einmal auszieht/zusammensteckt. Dafür bittet Moritz eine Umkleidekabine und auch genügend Platz in den Gängen. 

Bei der defekten Ware, erwarte ich grundsätzlich einen Austausch, besser noch den Gegenwert um evtl. etwas anderes zu kaufen. Absolut in Ordung finde ich einen Gutschein dafür und am besten natürlich Bargeld. 

Aber hast Du denn die Rute und Gurt bereits vor Ort reklamiert und erklärt, das Du keinen Wert auf Tausch/Gutscheinn legst? Denn ab da wird es doch erst interessant.

Habe bei Moritz bisher nichts tauschen müssen. Somit weiß ich auch nicht aus eigenener Erfahrung wie kulant das gehandhabt wird. Weiß jedoch aus'm Freundeskreis, dass es immer sehr fair zugegenagen ist. Ich fahre die 144 km (Hin- und Rückweg) weil es sich bei den Preisen lohnt. 

So ist es für mich noch keine Geschichte den Laden zu verteufeln.

Gruß
Ulli


----------



## Drillmaschine (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

... also Wathosen habe ich schon zweimal ohne Probleme getauscht. Als ich lieber eine Gutschrift zur Verrechnung anderer Artikel im Wert der Hose wollte, war dies auch kein Problem. #6

Sicherlich ist das ein ärgerliches Erlebnis mit deiner Ausrüstung. Aber vor so einem Materialschaden ist kein Händler gefeilt. Der Mangel entsteht ja schon beim Hersteller. Leider sind die Mitarbeiter manchmal etwas gestresst. Freundlichkeit sollte trotzdem gezeigt werden, finde ich. 

Jeder muss dort seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen, denke ich. Veilleicht hast du einen falschen Tag erwischt .


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*



KlickerHH schrieb:


> *Also, ich rudere nie zurück, soviel ist sicher.*
> Ich wollte, wie ich bereits schrieb, niemanden anprangern.
> 
> sorry aber mit Deinem Edit hast Du zurückgerudert, aber lassen wir das #6
> ...


 
ebenso ein schönes WE
Gruß Chris


----------



## aal-andy (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Ich finde es immer furchtbar, auf Grund von Einzelbeispielen ein Geschäft prinzipiell in den Kakao zu ziehen und grundsätzlich schlecht zu machen. Wie in diesem Beispiel und den Reaktionen vieler Boardies scheint ja auch die _Qualität!!_ des Ladens eindeutig zu überwiegen. Gesagt wurde zu den Situationen ja bereits alles, verantwortlich ist in erster Linie der Materialhersteller und nicht der Dealer, ich denke es ist auch kein Problem, dass Letzterer die reklamierte Ware an den Hersteller zur Garantieabwicklung einschickt. Auch die Auszahlung eines Restgutscheins in bar ist mehr als ungewöhnlich, und letztendlich jedem Geschäft freigestellt, ob dieses so gemacht wird oder nicht. Eigentlich verschenke ich ja auch einen Gutschein aus dem Grund, da ich das überreichen von Geld sehr unpersönlich finde , gerade als Geschenk, und dem Beschenkten doch damit zeigen möchte, dass ich mir Gedanken zu Ihm und seinem Hobby gemacht habe. Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall mehr über einen Gutschein, als den gleichen Betrag in bar freuen. Letztendlich, ohne vorurteilen zu wollen, macht auch meist der Ton die Musik, ich hatte bisher jeden Falls noch nie Probleme irgendetwas reklamiert zu bekommen, und mache meinen Händler auch nicht dafür verantwortlich, wenn etwas auf Grund eines Materialfehlers kaputt geht.


----------



## hotte50 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

@KickerHH

wenn Du bei deiner Reklamation und deinem restlichen Begehren(Geld für Gutschein) genauso einen Wind gemacht hast wie hier, kann ich durchaus verstehen, wenn Dir eine entsprechende Brise entgegen weht. #d Der Kunde sollte zwar König sein, sich aber auch wie einer Benehmen !

Manchen Menschen würde es gut tun, vor dem lospoltern erstmal tief Luft zu holen...

Ich persönlich habe was Preis / Beratung und Reklamation angeht durchweg nur positive Erfahrungen mit Moritz-Nord gemacht. 

Mit deinem Favoriten Moritz-Int. bezüglich Beratung und Service dagegen eher negative. Das lag aber nicht an Moritz als solches sondern an der Unwissenheit und der Bequemlichkeit des Verkäufers !!! Wegen einem oder auch zwei Reinfällen würde ich aber nie auf die Idee kommen, den Laden öffentlich zu verunglimpfen.

Zeige mir einen Händler, bei dem auf immer und ewig alles zur vollsten Zufriedenheit läuft. Ich kenne keinen..


----------



## mariophh (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Schön, das es hier so viele zufriedene Moritz-Nord-Käufer gibt, die sich hier äußern.
Somit kann sich dieser Thread ja eigentlich nur positiv für den Laden auswirken, was ich sehr begrüße...

Übrigens finde ich auch, dass es sich bei einem Einkauf von 1000€, durchaus im Maße hält, wenn bei einem von 5 Floatinganzügen der Gürtel kaputt geht- vor allem wenn es sich um ein Fabrikat handelt, dass nicht gerade für seine herausragende Qualität bekannt ist- und eine Ruten bricht. 

Außerdem ist es auch schon ziemlich erstaunlich, wenn schon beim FERTIGMACHEN die Rutenspitze bricht |kopfkrat 
Die muss doch dann eigentlich schon im Laden ne Macke gehabt haben, die alle Beteiligten übersehen haben, oder beim Transport "verunglückt" sein. Wie kann das denn sonst bitte sein??? Die andere hat doch gehalten...

Ich denke du hättest in der Situation einfach mal tief Luft holen, und dir jemanden schnappen sollen, der ein wenig mehr Befugnisse hat. Dann ganz sachlich und ruhig die gesamte Situation schildern und deutlich machen, welche Lösung du dir vorstellst. Ich bin mir sicher, dass ihr einen Weg gefunden  hättet...


----------



## friggler (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

@ Fozzibär
Wer der "Echte" Moritz ist und wer die verkauften Filialen weiterführt kannst Du hier im Board in einer Stellungsname von Moritz zum Thema lesen ;-)
 Wer jetzt in wessen Namen Fahrwasser fährt musst Du selbst entscheiden....
Für dich mal ein Teil daraus:
"Z_um Thema Verwechselung mit der Moritz Angelsport International möchten wir folgendes anmerken:
Die Angelsport Moritz in Bocholt, Wesel, Düsseldorf und Nauen wurden Dezember 2001 von der Moritz Angelsport International gekauft. Nicht übernommen wurden die Verkaufsstellen in Kaltenkirchen, Ganderkesee, Lünen, Oldemark (NL), Rotterdam (NL), Steenwijk (NL) und Wollerau (CH), die als Franchisegesellschaften selbständig waren und sind. 
Die Verkaufsstelle in Kaltenkirchen wurde von 1996 bis 2000 von Herrn Schulze-Beggerow aus Ganderkesee betrieben. Seit 2001wird die Angelsport Moritz Nord GmbH von mir als Geschäftsführerin geleitet und geführt. 
Es ist die einzigste Verkaufsniederlassung, die noch von der Gründerfamilie Moritz geführt wird und somit auch zurecht den Namen Moritz „das Original“ trägt.
Mit der Verkaufsstelle in Hamburg im Hause Niemeyer haben wir nichts zu tun und möchten uns auf diesem Wege nochmals für die Verwechslungsproblematik entschuldigen, aber das Original findet Ihr nur in Kaltenkirchen.
...
...
 Liebe Grüße aus Kaltenkirchen
__ Britta Moritz (Geschäftsführerin)_    "

@KlickerHH
Ich gebe Dir recht und habe mich auch schon mal geärgert dass im Falle einer Beanstandung die Rückname grundsätzlich nur über einen Gutschein erfolgt und man nicht wie sonst überall üblich auch sein Geld zurück bekommt. 
D.H. wenn Du etwas kaufst was defekt ist und es gibt keinen Ersatz musst Du für die Summe etwas anderes kaufen und kannst das gewünschte nicht in einem anderen Geschäft kaufen. Ob das rechtlich so OK ist weiss Ich nicht, als Kunde ärgert es mich aber jedenfalls massiv.
Andererseits hatte Ich bislang mit nur 2 Fälle die absolut kulant abgewickelt wurden. In einem Fall gab es den ärgerlichen Gutschein. Da Ich dort recht viel kaufe eigentlich kein Problem...aber es ärgert mich dass Ich nicht anstandslos das Geld zurück bekomme.

Alles andere kann Ich nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn Du etwas von einer Marke kaufst was nicht OK ist, was hat bitte der Verkäufer damit zu tun? In deinem Fall ist doch wohl ABU derjenige der mangelhaft produziert hat, oder glaubst Du bei Moritz in KK trennt ein dafür Eingestellter die Nähte auf oder das die Ware bestellen "mit Fehlern Made for Moritz KK"?
Das wäre Dir mit gleicher Wahrscheinlichkeit bei JEDEM Händler passiert. Oder sind alle Händler schlecht die ABU-Floater verkaufen???
Das gleiche gilt für dein Reifen Beispiel. Den Murks macht der Hersteller.

Mit dem restlichen Service, den Preisen, der Qualität, Beratung, usw. bin Ich absolut zufrieden.
Da wurde auch schon so einiges "möglich gemacht" nach einem Gespräch was es so nicht gegeben hätte...Liegt aber möglicherweise auch am Ton den man anschlägt...

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Torskfisk (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Muss doch auch mal meine subjektive Meinung zu Moritz und Co. äußern.

Ich war in beiden Läden ( Hamburg/Niemeyer und Kaki) wollte in beiden Fällen einiges aus dem Meeresprogramm. Beratung fand ich in Kaki besser ebenso das Preisleistungsverhältnis!
Ich habe dort auch eine Meeresrute 500 Gramm WG für 10,-€ erstanden, eben einen Prügel für´s Makrelenangeln, und wenn ich die schrotte dann weiß ich auch warum, weil es eben für das Geld keine Qualität geben kann ( so teuer sind bei anderen Ruten schon allein die Spitzenringe)

Und speziell im Bereich Meeresangeln find ich die Auswahl doch sehr groß und eben günstig!


----------



## Fxxziexxr (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

@Friggler

Hi Andreas,

ich weiß, wer hier der "Orginal"-Moritz ist, dies habe ich in meinen Postings auch nie bestritten.
Fakt ist aber auch, dass in diesem Tröt nach der Meinung  zu Moritz/Kaltenkirchen gefragt wurde. Und die habe ich hier auch geäußerst, und zwar genau für diesen einen Tag vor 2 Jahren.
Es freut mich, wenn diese Kritik auf Moritz jetzt nicht mehr zutrifft und sich im Vergleich zu vor 2 Jahren manches zum Positiven geändert hat (hatte ich auch schon gepostet ).
Es ist aber nun mal so, dass damals wirklich mau aussah. 
Ich bin nicht der Profi-Angler, der beim Betreten des Ladens das Paradies auf Erden erwartet hätte, aber ein bißchen weniger chaotisch wäre schön gewesen.
Wie gesagt, dies sind Anmerkungen von einem Angler, der seinen täglichen Angelbedarf beim Dealer um die Ecke deckt, und deshalb nicht immer extra durch die Lande fährt. 
Auch die Tour nach Nauen zu Moritz Int. kam nur zustande, weil es mit einem länger geplanten Besuch in Berlin kombiniert wurde. Und im direkten Vergleich Nauen/Kaltenkirchen schneidet Nauen nun mal besser ab. 
Nur mal so nebenbei : auch Moritz Hannover kann da mit Nauen nicht mithalten. Weder beim Preis noch bei der Auswahl. 
Wobei ich es m.E. eh für unnötig halte, für den täglichen Anglerbedarf mehr als 50 km weit zu fahren. Das lohnt sich eigentlich nur, wenn eine ordentliche Ersparnis dabei rauskommt. Und zwar nicht nur 20 oder 30 Euro.
Brauch ich mal ´ne neue Rolle mit Schnur, schaue ich bei meinem kleinen Dealer vorbei. Der ist nur 6 km weiter weg und macht auch gute Preise. Da lohnt es noch nicht mal, extra die 40 bzw. 50 km zu Askari und Moritz in Hannover zu fahren. 
Als Beispiel : Berkley Wiplash pro kostet bei ihm 14,95 EUR pro 100 Meter, egal welche Tragkraft, ob nun 10 oder 46 kg. Schaue ich mir mal dazu im Netz die Preise bei Askari an, ergibt das ´ne Preisdifferenz von -3,86 EUR bis + 3,45 EUR.
Nimmt man noch ein bißchen Kleinkram dazu, stellt sich trotzdem die Frage, ob es sich lohnt, 80 - 100 km durch die Gegend zu juckeln und den halben Tag um die Ohren zu schlagen.

In diesem Sinne 
Greets
Fozzie


----------



## Fynn_sh (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

So mal meine Meinung zu Moritz...

Einerseits haben sie wirklich top Preise, sind sehr kulant und die Beratung ist auch nicht schlecht. Aber dazu wurde hier schon mehr als genug gesagt.

Andererseits gibts bei Moritz in KAKI aber ein ganz großes Problem, und das ist die Werbepolitik! Es ist einfach shit was die da machen. Man kann nicht 'ne Shimano Brandungsruten ganz dick für den halben Preis im Prospekt anprangern und dann nur 2 Stück im Laden haben! Das ist auch nicht erst einmal so gewesen, sowas findet sich nämlich in JEDEM neuen Prospekt, 2-3 Produkte sind da immer dabei. Das finde ich ehrlich zum :v Wie viele Leute kenne ich, die von ewig weit angereist sind nur um dieses eine Produkt für diesen Preis zu kaufen, und wat iss? Nix mehr da! 

Die Sache mit dem Floater war Pech...Mit der Rute aber nicht unbedingt 
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das Moritz KAKI oft B-Ware oder Ausschussware von den Herstellern kaufen. Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären, dass von teilweise 30-35 angeguckten Ruten eines Modells (natürlich zum unschlagbaren Sonderpreis) nur eine in Ordnung ist. Das war ganz konkret einmal die Fenwick Ironfeather II in 3m und einmal die MeFo-Rute von Jörg Strehlow, Quantum irgendwas |kopfkrat
Da muss man echt aufpassen wie 'n Schießhund  Aber wenn man aufpasst, geht eigentlich auch nichts schief und dann macht man die wirklichen Schnäppchen #6

edit: @Dirk, du warst doch sogar dabei wo uns der Typ an der Kyste von den "gefälschten" Fenwick Ruten erzählt hat  Dabei ging's um Moritz KAKI.


----------



## Codcatcher (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Moin ich hätte da auch mal ne Frage zu Moritz in Kaltenkirchen.
Vielleicht irre ich mich, aber kann es sein das die Preise mit den die Artikel ausgezeichnet sind keine Mehrwertssteuer enthalten, so dass Diese erst nachträglich an der Kasse hinzugerechnet wird.
Viel mir beim letzten Kauf zu Hause auf beim durchgehen des Kassenzettels. Auf eine Email hat man mir bisher noch nicht geantwortet, aber vielleicht wisst Ihr ja mehr. Ansonsten kann ich mich weitestgehend auch nur positiv über Moritz-Angelsport äussern.


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

@ Fynn,

OK, das wäre dann ein echter Beschwerdegrund!!!
Worum's mir aber bei meiner ersten Antwort ging, war um den Ton, den der gute Tröötersteller angeschlagen hat...
Den fand ich für dessen Anstößigkeiten doch ein wenig zu heftig!
Bekomm ich hingegen von irgendwem minderwertige Ware zu stolzen Preisen angedreht und merke das, dann kannst du mich auch abgehen sehen... ;-)
Da wird dann auch schnell mal die Welt zu klein!!!
Und da wäre dann auch so'n negativer Post mehr als angebracht!


----------



## theactor (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

HI,

grundsätzlich ist der Laden vollkommen in Ordnung.
Hammerpreisaktionen locken die Kunden von weit her - das lohnt sich meistens immer noch (und für Moritz auch: die wenigstens Kunden können die riesige Auswahl unbeachtet liegen lassen ).
Etwas liegt mir jetzt aber doch schwerer im Magen.
Eine Shimanorolle, die ich im Februar über Moritz habe einschicken lassen.
Bekanntermaßen ist der Service von Shimano eine mittelschwere Katastrophe - aber hier ufert es aus (wofür Moritz natürlich nur bedingt etwas kann). In Woche 15 habe bei Moritz angerufen und gebeten, sie mögen die Rolle zurückholen - von mir aus auch unrepariert; ich hatte einfach keine Lust mehr, dass meine getätigte (wahrlich nicht billige) Investition unbeachtet in der Welt herumgammelt #d. 
Tja- man sagte mir, dass man sich umgehend darum kümmere - ich schreibe nunmehr Woche 18.

Gelernt: Shimanogerät erstehe ich lieber - wenn auch teurer - diekt bei einem Shimanodealer.
Bis auf die Tatsache, dass man sich hier nach getätigtem Kauf scheinbar nicht mehr sonderlich für Kundensorgen interessiert ist momentan das Einzige, was ich Moritz leicht ankreiden würde.

|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> edit: @Dirk, du warst doch sogar dabei wo uns der Typ an der Kyste von den "gefälschten" Fenwick Ruten erzählt hat  Dabei ging's um Moritz KAKI.


 

sorry Fynn aber da muß ich gegenan das dort z.T. auch B-Ware angeboten wird kann ich nicht ausschließen, aber gefälschter Stuff #d nein ausgeschlossen, die Preise kommen durch Re-importe zustande sonst garnichts.
wo wir auch bei theactors problem wären die Frage ist halt ob MoritzKK auch den ausländischen Shimano-service nutzen *muß* wg. des re-imports aus unserem orangen Nachbarland. was natürlich etwas länger dauert...ok 18Wochen #d dat is echt `n Hammer. Hier wäre ein netter Brief oder Mail direkt an Frau Moritz vlt. angebracht...denn wenn ich eins im Leben gelernt habe ist es sich nicht auf telefonische Aussagen zu verlassen.

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Man kann nicht 'ne Shimano Brandungsruten ganz dick für den halben Preis im Prospekt anprangern und dann nur 2 Stück im Laden haben! Das ist auch nicht erst einmal so gewesen, sowas findet sich nämlich in JEDEM neuen Prospekt, 2-3 Produkte sind da immer dabei. Das finde ich ehrlich zum :v Wie viele Leute kenne ich, die von ewig weit angereist sind nur um dieses eine Produkt für diesen Preis zu kaufen, und wat iss? Nix mehr da!


 
sorry aber wenn Du das doch weißt ruf vor Deinem besuch an und frag ob die Rute noch genügend vorhanden ist, laß sie Dir zurücklegen und gut.
Denn das Ding mit den Angeboten ist fast schon normales Geschäftsverhalten... das ist jetzt keine Sache die MoritzKK in die Welt gesetzt hat #6 geh mal ne Woche nach Katalog ausgabe zum Discounter und guck was von den Lockangeboten noch übrig ist....nur noch der kaputte Schrott, is zum :v aber ist leider Realität.


----------



## Fynn_sh (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

@Chris

die Aussage mit den Fenwick Ruten kommt auch nicht von mir. Das war nur mal ein Beispiel für Dirk, dass der Laden teilweise ganz schön krumme Dinger am laufen haben soll.
Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich es schon von ganz vielen gehört habe.
Um jetzt nichts falsch interpretieren zu lassen, schreibe ich mal ganz klar worum es hier gehen SOLL (es stammt nicht!!! von mir). Moritz soll den Restposten der Blanks bei Fenwick gekauft haben und diese dann irgendwo in Fernost billig aufbauen lassen. Also mit irgendwelchen Billigringen und Billigkork in der Optik von den Qualitätssachen.

Zu der Sache mit den Prospekten: Ich falle da auch nicht (mehr) drauf rein  Aber habs halt schon von richtig vielen gehört, die dann seeeeehr verärgert waren. Zurücklegen soll da übrigends auch nicht sein...
Hier gehts jetzt auch ganz konkret um die Shimano Super Aero Technium Brandungsruten, an diesen "Skandal" erinnern sich bestimmt auch noch einige. Bei diesen Ruten behaupteten übrigens auch 'ne ganze Menge böser Stimmen, dass die nicht original von Shimano stammten  Darüber gibts hier auch irgendwo einen endlos langen Thread...

Wie gesagt, von den Strehlow Ruten habe ich mir sicherlich 30 Exemplare angeguckt, die waren teilweise sowas von schlecht verarbeitet....Meistens waren irgendwelche Ringe nicht in der Flucht, aber auch der Korkgriff und der Rollenhalter waren teilw. beschädigt. 
Für mich persönlich spricht das schon Bände, kann aber natürlich auch sein, dass ich etwas zu pingelig beim Ruten angucken bin


----------



## hotte50 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Zurücklegen soll da übrigends auch nicht sein...



ist das auch nur eine von deinen vielen Vermutungen und unbewiesenen Behauptungen oder ist es dir selber so ergangen..????

Mir jedenfalls ist es anders ergangen. Ich hatte dort noch nie gekauft, bin nicht selber dort gewesen, sondern habe mir per Anruf dort 2 Stationär-Rollen über einen Zeitraum von 14 Tagen reservieren lassen. Hat wunderbar geklappt.#6

Meiner Meinung nach lehnst Du dich mit ziemlich hartem Tobak echt weit aus dem Fenster. Auch wenn Du ständig wiederholst, es ja nur gehört und irgendwo gelesen zu haben. Genau durch derartige "Mundpropaganda" wird aus einem Furz ein Kanonenschlag gemacht. Im schlimmsten Fall nennt man so etwas Rufmord....gnädig ausgedrückt jedoch nur Rufschädigung.

An deiner Stelle würde ich mal etwas zurückhaltender sein mit Behauptungen nach der Devise....."ist nicht von mir, hab ich aber gehört"  #d

Sowas kann unter Umständen ein richtiger Rohrkrepierer werden.


----------



## Fynn_sh (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Nö, das war so bei mir #6 Zurücklegen von Sonderposten ist leider nicht möglich, weil ja schließlich noch viel mehr Leute scharf auf das Sonderangebot sind. Mehr habe ich am Tele nicht zu hören bekommen.

Den Thread mit den Shimano Brandungsruten kannst du dir ja gerne mal raussuchen, da standen viele Fakten und da konnte sich wirklich jeder seine iegene Meinung bilden.

Die Sache mit den Strehlow und den Fenwick Ruten ist Fakt! Da gibts und gabs nix dran zu rütteln, fast alle Ruten die "angrabbelbar" im Regal lagen, waren fürn Arsch. 

Die einzig von mir geäußérte Vermutung bzw.Gerücht war das mit den Blankaufbau in Fernost.
Dieses habe ich übrigends von einem ehemaligen Moritzmitarbeiter... Kann natürlich sein, dass der Chef von Moritz den Mitarbeitern sonen Kram vorlügt..warum auch immer |supergri Aber trotzdem distanziere ich mich von der Aussage, auch im dritten Posting...


----------



## hotte50 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Nö, das war so bei mir #6



ach jaaaaaaa.......:g

und wieso schreibst Du es dann in der dritten Person ;+



> Zurücklegen soll da übrigends auch nicht sein...


wenn das geschriebene keine Vermutung bedeuten soll....#d


übrigens.....bei mir waren es Sonderposten....zwei RedArc 10300 zu je 49,90 das Stück.......und die wurden sogar 14 Tage zurückgelegt #6


----------



## Codcatcher (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Das gleiche Problem mit dem Zurücklegen habe ich aber auch schon gehabt. Auf telefonische Nachfrage bekam ich auch nur die Auskunft, das ein zurücklegen der Ware generell nicht möglich sei.
Ist bei mir allerdings schon eine Weile her und kann sich selbstverständlich auch zwischenzeitlich geändert haben.


----------



## mariophh (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> ...
> Die einzig von mir geäußérte Vermutung bzw.Gerücht war das mit den Blankaufbau in Fernost.
> ...




Oh Mist... meine Lieblingsrolle ist auch in Fernost zusammengebaut...
Und zwar in Japan, ist ne Ryobi Zauber...|supergri

Nee mal im Ernst, wird nicht Dank Globalisierung quasi jede Massenware in irgendeinem Billiglohnland  produziert? Also ich wäre deshalb auch bei keinem Rutenmodell "von der Stange"  darüber überrascht. Außerdem haben einige führende Hersteller von Angelgerät ihren Stammsitz in "Fernost", wie z.B. Shimano. Guck doch mal in die Firmenhistory auf der Shimanoseite. Die haben in den letzten Jahre z.B. Fabriken in Taiwan, China und Tschechien eröffnet. Ist es deswegen schlecht, wenn auf ner guten Shimanorute steht: Made in China? 
Zitat Shimanoseite: 2003 Shimano (Kunshan) Fishing Tackle Co., Ltd. is established in Kunshan, China
Prinzipiell ist es für den Endverbraucher doch egal, wo die Hersteller produzieren, so lange qualitativ hochwertiges Material verarbeitet wird. (Vom schlechten Gewissen wegen miserabler Arbeitsbedingungen mal abgesehen) Sollte es Fälle geben, in denen wie von dir beschrieben, minderwertiges Material verbaut wird, dann ist es ziemlich egal, ob die Fabrik in China, Tschechien, Deutschland oder sonstwo steht. Wenn dies mit Wissen des Herstellers geschieht, ist das eine ganz üble Sache, aber da kann dann auch ein Händler nichts gegen tun, wenn er die Ware mit bestem Gewissen gekauft hat und vertreibt. Weiß der Hersteller nichts davon, dann würde es sich um billige Plagiate handeln, und dann würde doch wohl kaum ein größerer Händler es riskieren, die bewusst unter den Mann zu bringen. Vor allem die dann auch noch zu super Sonderpreisen, und die Konkurrenz schläft nicht, in Prospekte zu setzten, wäre doch wohl mehr als dämlich. Nicht nur die massiven Strafen, die in solchen Fällen drohen, sondern auch die damit verbundene Rufschädigung würde doch wohl kaum ein Händler wegen ein paar Euro mehr pro Rute riskieren, oder? Wenn doch wäre ihm eh nicht mehr zu helfen und das Problem würde sich früher oder später von allein erledigen...


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*



hotte50 schrieb:


> ach jaaaaaaa.......:g
> 
> und wieso schreibst Du es dann in der dritten Person ;+
> 
> ...


 
sry aber das sollte hier nicht in Streit ausarten :g wie schon gesagt oft macht einfach der Ton auch die Musik :m 

Gruß Chris


----------



## hotte50 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> sry aber das sollte hier nicht in Streit ausarten :g wie schon gesagt oft macht einfach der Ton auch die Musik :m
> 
> Gruß Chris



wo Du hier Streit siehst bleibt wohl dein Geheimnis. ;+

Ich lese bisher nur unterschiedliche Meinungen, Erfahrungen und Behauptungen. Streit ist etwas anderes......#c


----------



## hotte50 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter von mir wartet seit Wochen auf die telefonisch fest von Frau Moritz versprochenen 3 Red Arcs.... soviel zu dem Thema zurücklegen - nur blablabla und heiße Luft|bla:|bla:|bla: Trotz mehrmaliger Nachfrage (telefonisch und schriftlich......) Erst großmächtige Versprechungen machen und dann.... :v:v das halte ich von solchem Verhalten....
> 
> 
> Martin



das ist genau das was ich schon angesprochen habe......"ich habe gehört.....ein Bekannter von mir...." #d

ohne Hintergrundwissen eine Firma schlecht machen empfinde ich als ganz übel #q

Moritz hat schon seit mehreren Monaten keine RedArc mehr vorrätig. Das Moritz die Dinger zu Superpreisen raushaut, geht eben nur über verschwungene Einkaufswege. Dadurch sind halt auch größere Wartezeiten beiderseits in Kauf zu nehmen. 

Wer das nicht will, muss eben ein paar Euro mehr bezahlen und beim Dealer um die Ecke kaufen. Ich habe 49,90 für die 10300 bezahlt, mein Dealer um die Ecke wollte dafür 99,90 haben. 

Auch ich warte auf den Eingang der neuen RedArc Lieferung. Mir wird von Moritz gesagt, das wieder welche kommen aber man leider keinen Zeitpunk nennen kann. Da hilft eben nur regelmäßig anrufen oder eben woanders einkaufen.

Aber einfach so pauschal schlecht machen und dann noch wegen angeblicher Probleme anderer ist ganz schlechter Stil.

Dein Kumpel kann ja woanders kaufen, wenn's drängelt. RedArc's gibt es doch an jeder Ecke :q Dann braucht er sich auch nicht mehr ärgern und Du gleichfalls nicht #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*



hotte50 schrieb:


> wo Du hier Streit siehst bleibt wohl dein Geheimnis. ;+
> 
> Ich lese bisher nur unterschiedliche Meinungen, Erfahrungen und Behauptungen. Streit ist etwas anderes......#c


 
:g#6 ich hatte nicht richtig gelesen  :m alles gut?!?!


----------



## mot67 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

hab bisher auch durchweg gute erfahrungen mit moritz kaki gemacht, egal ob es um angebote, umtauschen oder beratung ging. 
bei entsprechenden angeboten lohnt die tour von hamburg allemal.


----------



## Fynn_sh (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*



hotte50 schrieb:


> ach jaaaaaaa.......:g
> 
> und wieso schreibst Du es dann in der dritten Person ;+
> 
> ...



Jaaaaa ich habe dich angelogen, tut mir sehr leid....oder was willste jetzt hören? :c#c

Wie du siehst bin ich nicht der einzige, der dieses Problem hatte. Glaub mir (uns) oder halt nicht....(nicht böse gemeint).

@Mariopph
Darum gehts doch gar nicht... 
Die Hälfte von meinen unseren ganzen Haushaltsgegenständen kommt glaube ich aus Fernost 

ediit: Der Preis von den Red Arcs ist aber echt der hammer, das ist das was Moritz auszeichnet#6


----------



## archy62 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Moinsen Leuts|wavey:

Ich bin von Flensburg aus schon öfters nach Kaltenkirchen gefahrern.Liegt eh auf dem Weg in meine alte Kölner Heimat.
Und ich muß sagen,besonders bei Ruten und Rollen,sind die Preise unschlagbar.........Hab mir da auch ne 17er Fireline aufziehen lassen für 7,95 pro 100m.
Die Auswahl an Kunstködern ist auch riesig und auch sonst haben die jede Menge auf Lager...
Auch bei den Ruten sehr vorbildlich...
Da bekommste nicht ne "gebrauchte" schon rumgepeitscht und  von Testern gebogene,sondern nimmst dir ne nagelneue in original Verpackung aus dem Regal....
Also ich kann nur positives berichten

Greetz
Archy


----------



## degl (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

@all,

glaubt hier wirklich noch jemand,das Shimano Ruten baut????

Die geben die in Auftrag und verlangen,das die Ruten nach ihren Vorgaben produziert werden...............was dann mit den "B-Teilen"oder ähnliches geschieht.................da können wir lange spekulieren...............aber das Shimano goile Ruten anbietet,steht für mich ausser zweifel........

gruß degl

Ach ja und in KK,bei Moritz halte ich immer an,wenn ich in der Gegend bin.................das lohnt sich


----------



## archy62 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Eher Fahrräder und Gangschaltungen:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Moin!

Bin auch KaKi Fan, auch der Fahrt an die Kyste zieht 
mein Wagen immer so komisch nach rechts wenn 
ich an der Ausfahrt KaKi vorbei komme :q

Hatte noch nie ein Problem mit einem der 
zig Gegenstände die ich da gekauft habe.

Und zum Thema Kaputt gehen bei ersten 
Anfassen/Zusammenbauen, liegt nicht gerade im
Anfassen und Rumspielen der Vorteil eines Ladengeschäftes?

Den Floater zieh ich doch im Laden schon mal testweise 
an und biege die Rute bis der Lack so lustig knistert, dann 
kann ich mich auch darauf verlassen wenn der Einsatz kommt.


----------



## Yoshi (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Kennt jemand von euch vielleicht Angelsport Moritz in Offenbach?
Wenn ein Laden so richtig sch.... ist, dann dieser! Weshalb ich so sauer bin? Nach langer Anfahrt fast keine Artikel mehr da (z.B. nur noch 60gr. Kugelbleie, sonst nichts!) sämtliche Regale fast leer. Auf Nachfrage meinerseits dann: "Wir hatten vor einigen Wochen Rabattaktionen, da ging alles raus." Ne ey, is klar, und warum wird dann nix nachbestellt? "In 2 Wochen wird wieder aufgefüllt, da bauen wir um und Cormoran haben wir ganz rausgeschmissen" Sauber. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Mitarbeiter (vor allem der Chef) von alleine gar nicht erst an die Kasse kommt, obwohl er sieht, das man bezahlen möchte.
Ers auf Nachfrage rührt sich was. Wollen die nix verdienen oder was? Auch wenn man nach Artikeln fragt, kommt erst ein langes "mmmmh" und dann schlappt er los und meint "da hinten oder so". Huch, Schuldigung, dass ich gefragt habe... der am beliebteste Treffpunkt der Mitarbeiter: die Schnurtheke mit Kaffeemaschine und jeder Menge Kippen.
Bitte versteht mich nicht falsch, aber einige meiner Kollegen haben ähnliches geschildert. Gut, mann kann bei diesen Rabattaktionen bestimmt das ein oder andere Schnäppchen machen, dass wars aber auch schon. Ach ja, wer nach Rabatt fragt wird nur verächtlich abgewiesen. "wir sind schon billig genug" Das ich nicht lache...!


----------



## degl (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

@Yoshi,


so ist das bei Rabattaktionen......................

gruß degl


----------



## Promachos (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Hallo!

Ich bin derjenige, von dem Martin geschrieben hat, dass er seit Wochen bzw. Monaten auf drei RedArcs wartet.
Bei meiner Bestellung ist zunächst was schiefgelaufen, aber die Leute von Moritz, speziell die Geschäftsführerin Frau Moritz, waren sehr zuvorkommend. Zwar hat es ziemlich lange gedauert, bis ich die Rollen hatte, aber ich hatte nie das Gefühl, dass ich bis zum Sankt-Nimmerleins-Tag hingehalten werde.
Fazit: Ich würde jederzeit wieder dort kaufen - aber nur, wenn ich es nicht eilig habe!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## hotte50 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*



Promachos schrieb:


> aber ich hatte nie das Gefühl, dass ich bis zum Sankt-Nimmerleins-Tag hingehalten werde.
> Fazit: Ich würde jederzeit wieder dort kaufen - aber nur, wenn ich es nicht eilig habe!
> 
> Gruß Promachos



das hört sich aber doch sehr viel besser an, als dein Kumpel Martin hier zum besten gegeben hat. Er war ja der Meinung....alles nur Hinhaltetaktik, er verfüge über bestes Hintergrundwissen und finde dies alles (die Firma Moritz Kaltenkirchen) zum :v


soviel zum Thema "Hintergrundwissen" :q:q:q


----------



## hotte50 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> IMag sein, dass ich mit meinem Betrag Deinen "Haus- & Hofhändler" etwas verurteilt habe....



vorschnell verurteilt (mit Hintergrundwissen aus 1. Hand) ja.......ansonsten....

....hast Du nicht......mein "Haus- und Hofhändler" ist hier um die Ecke, 13 km entfernt. Moritz in Kaltenkirchen ungefähr 280km  

ich mag halt nur nicht diese elende Übertreiberei und Rumgehacke....z.B. wenn aus ein paar Wochen (deine Worte) als nächstes ein "paar Monate" gemacht werden....


ich habe fertig  :g:q


----------



## Yoshi (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*



degl schrieb:


> @Yoshi,
> 
> 
> so ist das bei Rabattaktionen......................
> ...



Mag sind, aber wenn diese schon seit 3 Wochen vorbei sind....
kann man doch schon erwarten, dass die Bestände wieder aufgefüllt sind...vom Verhalten der MA ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## degl (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

@Yoshi,

Nee,so meinte ich das nicht....................eher,das ich persöhnlich es "sportlich"nehme und mich nicht ärgere,wenn ich leer ausgehen sollte................
Das liegt einfach daran,das ich irgendwann begriffen habe,das man uns nur in die Läden locken will.................

Was das verhalten von "Mitarbeitern" angeht gebe ich dir recht,
sie sollten möglichst immer den Eindruck hinterlassen,das sie Kunden nicht als"Feinde" betrachten :m

gruß degl


----------



## Promachos (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

@ Martin und Hotte50

Bitte nicht streiten! Martin hat den Sachverhalt völlig richtig wiedergegeben und ihn gleichzeitig (und für alle eindeutig formuliert) mit einer persönlichen Wertung verbunden.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## theactor (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

HI,

tja - ich bin angetrübt...
Bald sind 6 Monate "Rep-Einsendung" einer Rolle verstrichen.
Auf die telefonische Bitte nach 15 Wochen, hieß es, man werde sich drum kümmern. Nie etwas gehört.
Jetzt haben sie schriftlich eine Frist bis Ende Juli mit der Ankündigung, dass ich anderenfalls vom Kauf zurücktreten werde.
Keine Reaktion.
Ein Interesse am Kunden sieht für mich deutlich anders aus :g


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*



theactor schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> tja - ich bin angetrübt...
> Bald sind 6 Monate "Rep-Einsendung" einer Rolle verstrichen.
> ...



Ist zwar keine Entschuldigung aber
ist das nicht bei 90% der Deutschen Einzellhändler so?

Hab vor Monaten schon eine Fehlproduktion bei einem 
bekannten Trollingshop angezeigt und was ist bis jetzt passiert? Nüscht #t


----------



## hotte50 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*



Promachos schrieb:


> @ Martin und Hotte50
> 
> Bitte nicht streiten!



wir streiten doch nicht.......allenfalls zwicken wir uns ein bisserl #6:q gell Martin


----------



## Promachos (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Hallo Martin,

Petri Heil für Norwegen - und Vorsicht beim Heilbutt-Zwicken:q!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## angelgott cena (23. September 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

moin moin

ach leute was soll denn der ganze quatsch ich woh in nem dorf etwa 6 km von moritz und das ist nun wirklich kein schlechter laden!!!
es mag zwar sein das man nicht so viel auswahl hat wie in hamburg oder so aber dafür bekommt man schon gute sachen zum sehr guten preis wie ich finde.es kann ja sein das manche sachen plünnig oder sehr schlecht sind aber das ist bei (fast )allen läden der fall.fahrt doch einfach hin wo ihr wollt. es ict schon klar das wenn man nach norwegen und konsorten möchte nicht unbedingt nach maritz kaki geht aber das ist ja auch kein tema mal 20-30km zu fahren.na gut ich bin 15 und ihr habt schon mehr erfahrung aber das is nun ma meine meinung!!!!ansonsten viel spass beim angeln und petri heil


----------



## angelgott cena (23. September 2007)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
      zu der ersten seite


----------



## Nordlicht (4. März 2008)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Wollte das http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=121542
noch mit zur vervollständigung beitragen.
Muss aber auch sagen das die am Telefon echt nett und ruhig geblieben sind.


----------



## SebastianHH (5. März 2008)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Ich muss sagen Moritz ist ein Billig-Discounter. Meistens schlechte Qualität. Großes Geschäft, aber irgendwie fehlt den die Auswahl. Regale sind oft Leer.  
Das einzige was ich dort kaufe sind Sachen für Norwegen.
In dem Bereich ist die Auswahl gut.
Einmal wollte ich mir dort eine Rute zum Jiggen kaufen.
Hate auch einen Verkäufer um Rat gebeten. Allerdings war seine Beratung sehr schlecht. Er wollte mir irgendwelche Schwabbelstöcke andrehen. Hab mir dann woanders eine Rute 
gekauft.

MfG

Sebastian


----------



## Wollebre (10. März 2008)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

ich bin sogar von Bremen nach Kaltenkirchen gefahren. Bei diesem ersten Besuch nur
fachkundiges und zuvorkommendes (nicht aufdringliches) Verkaufspersonal vorgefunden. 
Der Preis für meine Shimano 50 lbs 4-teilige Reiserute stimmte auch. Es wird nicht mein letzter Besuch gewesen sein.

Wohl kann man enttäuscht sein einen bestimmten Artikel nicht gefunden zu haben. Welcher Händler kann schon alle Artikel für alle Geschmachsrichtungen (Geldbeutel) vorrätig haben.
Jedoch in Zeiten moderner Kommunikationsmittel kann man ja mal vorher am Telefon abklären ob dieser oder jener Artikel vorrätig ist. Insbesonders wenn man auf der Durchreise ist.

Wolle


----------



## zanderhechtfrodo (14. März 2008)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Moritz cooler Laden jedenfalls vor ca. 12 Jahren in Hude bei Bremen unschlagbar mit Preisen gewesen, toll, würde mich freuen wenn er auch in oder bei Bremerhaven einen neuen Angelladen aufmachen würde er währe ich denke konkurenzlos ! Bei den Anbietern dort, die verdienen sich eine goldene Nase!


----------



## Stefan6 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*



zanderhechtfrodo schrieb:


> Moritz cooler Laden jedenfalls vor ca. 12 Jahren in Hude bei Bremen unschlagbar mit Preisen gewesen, toll, würde mich freuen wenn er auch in oder bei Bremerhaven einen neuen Angelladen aufmachen würde er währe ich denke konkurenzlos ! Bei den Anbietern dort, die verdienen sich eine goldene Nase!


Geht um den Moritz Laden,hat mit dem anderen nix zutun  http://www.moritz-nord.de/  :m


----------



## milez (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Moin

Ich habe nun auch eine Erfahrung mit ASPO MO in KAKI gemacht.

Habe mir Anfang Januar eine Fenwick Iron Feather 2 8-32 gekauft und nach 3 Wochen festgestellt, das das Teil oben krumm und schief war, das Blank sogar richtige Beulen hatte.

Also habe ich die Rute umgetauscht, der Preis ist anscheinend nochmal gefallen (damals 130,- glaub ich, nun die günstigste 109)

Es hat echt gedauert, bis mir der Verkäufer eine Rute finden konnte, die einigermaßen gerade war. Natürlich ist das bei Fenwick normal sagt er und er hat selbst auch eine, die natürlich auch krumm ist.

Ich glaubs irgendwie nicht und hatte auch kein gutes Gefühl mehr beim 2. Mal. 

Was meint ihr? Baut Fenwick wirklich krumme Ruten oder sind die nur bei ASPO MO in KAKI krumm?

Grüße


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Du hast nach 3 Wochen festgestellt das die Spitze krumm war? Und der Blank Beulen hatte?

Prinzipiell ja kein Problem wenn der Umtausch klappt, es wurde ja schon öfter vermutet das dort B-Ware oder 2. Wahl auftaucht, auf der anderen Seite gibt es da auch sehr viele zufriedene Käufer, die nichts an der Ware auszusetzen haben. Mich wundert ein bisschend as Du diese Mängel nicht früher bemerkt hast?

Als ich das letzte mal da war waren alle Artikel die ich mir angeschaut habe in einem soweit sichtbar einwandfreien Zustand, unter anderem auch eine IronFeather.


----------



## Norgeguide (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Moinsen Leute,
also wir wollten am 27.02. auch wieder zu Moritz, uns gefällt es da echt gut weil diese Auswahl haben wir sonst nirgends.
Waren vor einiger Zeit bei Askari in Hannover ist aber zu Kaki kein vergleich. Gibt es denn  in Hamburg noch größere Läden mit günstigeren Preisen???
Ich denke nicht und wo wir letztes Jahr da waren wurden wir alle nett und höflich bedient. 
Denkt immer an den Ruf in den Wald!!!!
Ausserdem gibt es dort die beste Currywurst und ein schönes Astra, grins!!#6
Mir gefällt der Laden gut, fertig!!!!!
Gruß
Norgeguide:m


----------



## Öger (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Moin alle zusammen..... |wavey:

ich kann auch nichts negatives berichten. Wenn ich größere
Anschaffungen plane (meist für Norwegen) ist KAKI wegen der günstigen Preise immer meine 1. Anlaufstelle.
Immer gute Beratung, auch wenn man mal etwas warten musste. Auch über die Qualität kann ich nicht meckern.
Allerdings ist es mir schon passiert, dass das Eine oder Andere schon mal ausverkauft war. Aber wo kommt das nicht vor? 

Viele Grüße aus dem Norden

Lutz


----------



## milez (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Ich hatte die Rute erst das 3. Mal in der Hand, da ich noch gar nicht damit am Wasser war 

Beim "Rumschwabbeln" ist es mir dann irgendwann aufgefallen, ich hatte das ehrlicherweise gar nicht für möglich gehalten.


----------



## MatthiasH (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Ich kann mich auch nicht beschweren. Immer tolle Angebote, zur Sicherheit rufe ich meist noch an, nicht ist ärgerlicher wenn Du im Laden stehst und das Teil ist ausverkauft.#q


----------



## Der_Glücklose (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Hi #h



Norgeguide schrieb:


> Ausserdem gibt es dort die beste Currywurst und ein schönes Astra, grins!!#6
> Gruß
> Norgeguide:m




wo gibt es die denn?

Und zur krummen und schiefen Rute, normalerweise guck ich mir eine Rute die ich kaufen möchte im Laden schon 100% an  Ich selber hatte noch nie Probleme mit Moritz oder den Sachen von dort, finde den Laden ehrlich gesagt sehr gut #6

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Khaane (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Moritz-Nord ist ein guter Laden, unglaubliche Auswahl, sehr gute Angebote, kompetente Beratung und bei einem Problem gibt es kulanten Service.

Erste Anlaufstelle für Ruten & Rollen


----------



## Krüger82 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Ruf doch einfach mal an!!!!

MFG


----------



## Svenno 02 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

oder schreib denen ne Email, da antworten die auch gleich darauf!


----------



## Krüger82 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Das stimmt da sind die echt schnell!!!!!!


----------



## angelnrolfman (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Moin Moin,

ich muss sagen, bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Laden. Da wir doch oft nach Dänemark fahren, halten wir (meine Frau und ich) auf dem Rückweg dort an und "verprassen" unser restliches Urlaubsgeld!!#6
Nein, ganz ehrlich, ich habe da echt gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Einmal bin ich da vorbei und wollte eine Multi Ambassadeur 6501C3 kaufen, der Verkäufer meinte ich hätte wohl noch den alten schon ungültigen Flyer!! Also gefragt, Angebot noch gültig? Nach kurzem Fragen beim Chef kam die Zustimmung. Angebot : Multi Ambassadeur 6501C3 von 179,90 Euro auf 99,90 Euro und zum Schluss auf 59,90 Euro......(hab gleich drei mit genommen, davon eine für meinen Arbeitskollegen). Nach kurzem Zögern hat er die Dinger eingepackt.
Wie gesagt, nie etwas negatives erlebt!!!

Gruus aus der "mithörenden" Heide#h
Rolf


----------



## s_rathje (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Bin auch sehr angetan von dem Laden
Shimano Ultegra XSA vor nem halben Jahr für 90Euro geschossen, später dann ne Greys Fliegenrute für 85, vor 2 oder 3 Wochen war ich mit meinem Dad da, der sich die Iron Feather 2 gönnte!

Was die Preise angeht ist Moritz wohl wirklich außer Konkurentz


----------



## Svenno 02 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*



DocSchokow schrieb:


> naja, seit sechs Tagen keine Antwort auf meine Anfrage. Das ist nicht schnell!
> 
> TOm




Also ich bekomme sofort meist nach einem tag oder ein paar Stundne ne Antwoirt, vielleicht ist deine Email gar nicht angekommen????!:q


----------



## Black Airwolf (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Die sind in den letzten Wochen innerhalb des Centers Umgezogen. Jetzt noch größer!!!
Vielleicht liegt es daran.

Gruß aus Lübeck


----------



## Krüger82 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Ist das jetzt nicht mehr wenn du reinkommst rechts?????
War das letzte mal vor einem jahr da!!

MFG


----------



## MatthiasH (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*



Black Airwolf schrieb:


> Jetzt noch größer!!!
> Gruß aus Lübeck


Stimmt nicht, es ist die gleiche Verkaufsfläche!



Krüger82 schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt nicht mehr wenn du reinkommst rechts?????
> MFG



Ne...Du gehst einfach am alten Eingang vorbei am Ende des Ganges rechts durch die Tür, in der Mitte des Ganges ist ein Bäcker dort auf der linken Seite ist der Eingang.
Nach Renovierung des alten Laden wird aber wieder Umgezogen.
Ich werde nächsten Mittwoch mal wieder einen Abstecher ins Geschäft machen.


----------



## Krüger82 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Danke für die info!!!!

Mfg


----------



## Spinner52 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Ich war vor kurzem das erste mal bei Moritz.
Hab mir paar Montage und Bleie geholt für Dänemark, das war alles noch okay.

Aber...
Die Wattwürmer....
Vom Preis her okay (in Hamburg zahle ich ungefähr das gleiche)
Aber das waren sone kleinen Dinger, das war echt lachhaft.
Der größe war 6-7cxm groß, das war echt nicht fair.
Wir haben dann am gleichen Tag doch noch in Dänemark welche gesucht und richtig dicke gefunden


----------



## timo` (6. November 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*



Spinner52 schrieb:


> Ich war vor kurzem das erste mal bei Moritz.
> Hab mir paar Montage und Bleie geholt für Dänemark, das war alles noch okay.
> 
> Aber...
> ...



Sowas kannst du aber auch in hamburg haben, die sind ja alle vom Lieferanten abhängig


----------



## rouvi (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Hey,
dieser Post richtet sich an alle Moritzkenner 
Hab da mal ne sehr schwammige Frage.
Ich war das letzte mal vor 2-3 Monaten in Kaltenkirchen. Dort hat sich ein Kumpel von mir eine (ich glaube) "Abu Garcia Revo Premier" gekauft. Sie war damals im Angebot für 100€ gibts die noch für so wenig Kohle? Wars vielleicht ne andere Multi?

Ich überlege mir nämlich auch zu Weihnachten meine erste Jerkbaitkombo zu beschaffen. Bin zwar Anfänger auf dem Gebiet, aber hab die Combo vom Freund schon auf nem Belly angefischt und komme mit 14g Jigs schon ganz gut klar, auch ohne viele Perrücken.

Also, kann mir ggf. jemand helfen? Zur "Rollenempfehlung" würde ich ansonsten nochmal nen Thread suchen/eröffnen.

Danke schonmal!
Lg
Rouvi


----------



## scratchy1912 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Moiners, also auch ich kann Moritz nur wärmstens empfehlen.

Die Preise sind super und die Beratung ist top.

Wie Moritz es schafft so günstig zu verkaufen weiß ich nicht, ist mir aber auch egal...

Zur Thematik Rolle kann ich dir die Abu Blue Max empfehlen.
Ich selbst habe mit dieser "anfänger" Multi viele schöne Hecht über 10 Pfund drillen können und auch vor einen 12,5 Pfündigen Zander hat sie keine Schwächen gezeigt.

Die Rolle kosten ca. 40 - 50 Euro und lässt sich sogar mit kleinen Effzett´s super werfen


----------



## rouvi (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*



scratchy1912 schrieb:


> Moiners, also auch ich kann Moritz nur wärmstens empfehlen.
> 
> Die Preise sind super und die Beratung ist top.
> 
> ...




Wie gesagt bin zwar Neuling auf dem Gebiet, aber von der Max-Serie wurde uns bei Moritz abgeraten.

Hab grade gesehen, dass die "abu ambassadeur revo inshore"
im neuen Prospekt im Angebot ist.
Ist diese mit der "abu ambassadeur revo premier" zu vergleichen? Und nochmal die Frage, ist die Premier immernohc für 99,99€ bei Moritz zu haben?

Lg
Rouvi


----------



## Khaane (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Warum rufst du nicht einfach an und fragst nach? 

Woher sollen wir das wissen - Wir arbeiten doch nicht bei Moritz.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Ansatz wäre: Rolle vor 3 Monaten in Aktions-Angebot => jeden Monat eine neue Aktion => alle anderen Artikel wieder zum "normalen" Preis

Wenn Du es wirklich wissen willst ruf einfach an...


----------



## rouvi (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

hehe stimmt... anrufen  da hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können!
sie haben die rolle garnicht mehr da und der Normalpreis liegt bei 199€! Ich werd mir maln Empfehlungsthread suchen 

Danke!


----------



## powerpauer (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Hallo 

Also Moritz KK hat natürlich seine Schatten  Seite den ich war mi mein Schwager vor zk 2 Monaten beo MKK und haben eine Pilkrute gekauft zur 90 eur in Angebot sonst 130 eur auf dem parkplatz haben wir die rute genauer angeschaut die hat einige Schönheit feller und ein kleine riss im blank, also na 5 Minuten wo wir das MKK verlasen haben sind wir wider zurück und wollen wir die Rute tauschen eventuell zurückgeben wenn die Andere Modelle auch solche feller haben, ein risen theater die haben untz gesagt warum haben wir das nicht alleine überprüft wir sollen das aleine machen und nicht die Beratung Verkäufer und und und- leute so etwas macht man nicht mit künden die grade das produkt vor 5 minuten gekauft haben -die Rute würde mit einem Theater umgetauscht in zukunft werde ich sämtliche Produkte von MKK vor Ort genauer anschauen bevor ich die Sachen bezahle .


----------



## Pit der Barsch (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Wenn die Rute soviel Fehler hatte wie Du an Schreibfehler hast,dann ist der Umtausch alle mal berechtigt.#6


----------



## powerpauer (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

die wurde auch getauscht aber leider der ton mach die Musik - die preise sind nicht hoch aber in Zukunft werde ich die Produkte ganz genau anschauen bevor ich die bezahle , trotz Umtausch finde ich die Service als mangelhaft, denn mit Künden soll Mann anders umgehen - ich musste die daran erinnern das ich die Zurückgabe recht habe und habe das Produkt gerade vor 10 minuten gekauft :vik: 

also mein Fazit kleine preise aber Service mangelhaft .#d


----------



## hans albers (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

moin @powerpauer..

offtopic an:

kannst du dich vielleicht ein bisschen bemühen ,
wenigstens ein paar absätze und satzzeichen 
in deine beiträge einzubauen..?

erleichtert das lesen ungemein ..


fftopic ende

danke 
lars


----------



## Mr. Sprock (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*



scratchy1912 schrieb:


> und auch vor einen 12,5 Pfündigen Zander hat sie keine Schwächen gezeigt.




Etwas am Thema vorbei:

Kannst du mir sagen, ob es irgendeine Rolle gibt, die bei so einem Fisch überlastet wäre? Mir ist leider keine bekannt. Ich suche dringend.

Bei Kacki würde ich auch gerne mal einkaufen. Ist leider zu weit weg.


----------



## scratchy1912 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Ja, von Comoran die Comoran Rodeo ( ist zwar ne Stationärrolle aber...) da ist mir die Spule gebrochen / gerissen...


----------



## MetalMen (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Mahlzeit!!

Fährt nächste Woche jemand zu Moritz (zwecks neue Angebote) und könnte mir was mitnehmen und dann zusenden??
Bei den Angeboten würde ich gern etwas zuschlagen, aber es passt von der Entfernung einfach nicht...

Also falls irgendwer so lieb ist, BITTE MELDEN!!!

Natürlich gibts auch nen Trinkgeld fürs Mitholen.

Alles weitere dann per PN, Tschau


----------



## Kark (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Würde mich gerne MetalMNen anschliessen.
Falls jemand Fährt würde ich auch gerne die ein oder andere Sachen kaufen. 400km pro Weg sind einfach zu viel.
Bitte PM an mich.

Grüße

Kark


----------



## not_high (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Hi,

Ich war gestern da, 28ter erster TAg der neuen Angebote!

Ich hatte eie ABU fantasista auf meinen Plan allerdings gab es das Teil nur noch in größen die kein Mensch brauch...

Andere Angebote hat man gar nicht erst gefunden weil der LAden doch sehr unübersichtlich ist.

Aber das schönste ist immer: ein schönes Foto und ab günstig, wenn man dann den Artikel aufsucht ist es ein ganz anderes Teil... 
Beispiel das Brandungsdreibein im Prospekt für 29€ kostet 45€, das Dreibein was wirklich für 29€ erhällich ist war absoluter Schraott.

Dann habe ich das Gefühl das bei den Preisen doch sehr gemogelt wird, denn ein einfacher Preisvergleich mit Ebay zeigt schon was günstig ist.

Am Ende des Tages Stand ich mit 5 Gummifischen und einen Rutenring an der Kasse. Meiner MEinung nach lohnt die Anreise nicht, dann kann man lieber in den Bekannten Shops die Angebots listen online durchstöbern.

PS: die Anfrage ob Jemand Teile mitbringen kann habe ich leider jetzt erst gelesen, sorry


----------



## not_high (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Vielleicht noch etwas zum Einkauf letztes JAhr:

Gekauft habe ich eine Daiwa Exceler Plus 4000, schöne Rolle nur hat Moritz das Teil mit "2 Ersatzspulen" Verkauft und die Originale "Gute" Spule mit goldener Abwurfkante fehlte völlig. Umtausch möglich (90Km fahrt) aber sonstiges Einsehen Fehlanzeige, mir scheint die Verramschen B-Ware.

Nach einigen Telefonaten habe ich das ganze dann direkt mit DAiwa geregelt bekommen, der Service von DAIWA war TOP!

MORITZ ein FLOP!


Unhöfliche Behandlung und Bezeichnung als Nazi gabe es inkl..

Wathosen sind ausverkauft aber die Boberjacken sind da drüben, das nächste mal beiß ich der Alten in den Kopf wenn ich sowas wieder höre.



MIR WURDE GESAGT MORITZ IN KAKI TRÄGT NUR DEN NAMEN HAT MIT MORITZ SONST ABER NICHTS ZU TUN!!!


Wie ihr seht bin ich ein guter und zufriedener Kunde der gerne wieder dort hin fährt#d, ein Wunder das die noch nicht pleite sind.


----------



## bous hh (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

moin leude...also das dreibein ist doch für den preis völlig in ordnung.ich komme mit den ding gut klar.der laden ist nicht der allerbeste den ich je gesehen habe.aber so schlecht müsst ihr ihn doch auch nicht machen..


----------



## not_high (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Hi,

das Dreibein für 45€ siehe Bild im Flyer ist OK

Das Dreibein für 29€ wackelt und ist sehr unstabiel, und n.OK

Es ist hat ein bisschen Augenwischerei


----------



## HarryO. (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

ich denke mal dieser laden ist so kultig, an dem prallt jede kritik ganz einfach ab.

ist schon lustig, weil hier leute ihr leid klagen über diesen laden und zwischen drin immer mal einer drumm bettelt,
daß ihm jemand was aus dem laden mitbringt, weil er 400 km weit weg wohnt.|supergri 

der laden pflegt auch sein kultiges image, die hauen ab und zu ein paar stellas für umme raus, das spricht sich natürlich im board rum wie ein lauffeuer. das brennt sich in jedes anglerhirn ein, sowas hat kultstatus. gleichzeitig kommt dann noch eine klitzekleine menschliche schwäche mit ins boot: die gier.

das hier ist natürlich nur eine abgefahrene theorie von mir, völlig wertefrei:kund neutral.

grüße
vom
O.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Es ist halt wie überall, man muss schauen was es gibt und Preise vergleichen. Ich war eiunmal persönlich da (auf dem Weg nach HH angehalten) und war enttäuscht, der Laden ist riesig, hat allerdings halt auch echt viel Ramsch, ein Großteil der Angebote war vergriffen und die Beratung nicht wirklich gut. 

Andererseits haben sie teilweise sehr sehr gute Angebote, wenn man weiss was man sucht und es da bekommen kann sollte man eventuell zugreifen.


----------



## padotcom (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Auch ich kann nichts Schlechtes berichten. Wir waren vor ein paar Wochen mit 4 Leuten da. Wurden absolut vorbildlich beraten. Und wir haben uns bei der Rutenwahl echt viel Zeit gelassen. Wir haben einiges an Ruten, Rollen und Kleinkram mitgenommen. Jede Rute und jede Rolle wurde an der Kasse nochmal ausgepackt, zusammengesteckt und überprüft. Trotz recht langer Schlange hinter uns. War uns schon fast peinlich.
Alle Angebote, die zu der Zeit gültig waren, gabs auch. #6

So gehen die Meinungen auseinander. Ich würd wieder hin fahren. Wenn es nicht so weit wäre.


----------



## Turboforelle (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

War einmal persönlich bei Moritz in KAKI und fand, das ich bei den Ruten echt gut beraten wurde.
Ansonsten ist der Laden aber ziemlich unübersichtlich, extrem unübersichtlich. 
Im ersten moment dachte ich, "Ich bin im Paradies", aber bei der Menge an Ware muß man schon ziemlich genau wissen was man will, sonst wird man von dem Sortiment echt erschlagen.

Die Kasse fand ich persönlich auch nicht so top,vielleicht hatten die einen schlechten Tag, aber "Guten Tag,Hallo,Tschüss" war für die ein Fremdwort.


----------



## degl (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Tja,

so kanns gehen...............bei meinem letzten Besuch dort, kamen nacheinander div. Kunden, die das Komunizieren, wie Tach, Moin, Hallo, hätte mal ne Frage, Danke, Tschüß.........etc. auch nicht praktizierten

Und das macht uns doch alle nur Menschlicher#h

gruß degl


----------



## Kark (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Und? Ist zufällig jemand jetzt irgendwann bei Moritz um mir eine nette Revo Toro mitzubringen? :m


----------



## Kark (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Ist denn jetzt zufällig jemand dort zwecks Revo Premier? :q


----------



## gründler (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Jetzt am Wochende ist Futterfest in Kaltenkirchen.

Säckeweise Futter 1kg 5kg 15kg 20kg 25kg dazu Aromen Carp-dips......usw.

lg|wavey:


----------



## Kark (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Bist du denn da?


----------



## kaizr (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Ich denke ich werde wohl hinfahren. Ich kann Dir das aber nochmal genau sagen.

Du kannst mir einfach ne PN schicken was du haben möchtest. Ich bin am 8.März zu 100% da. Ich bringe dann gerne etwas mit.

Das Geld im voraus zu überweisen ist denke ich klar.

MfG Fabian


----------



## Kark (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Das hört sich schonmal gut an. Den Rest können wir dann per PM klären.

Falls sonst noch jemand am kommenden Wochenende da ist und etwas für mich kaufen würde auch bitte per PM melden.

Grüße


----------



## leche-fria (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass bei diesem Angebot die Rollen Abu Premier 2010 schnell weg sein könnten.
Wenn das Angebot Morgen (25.02.11) beginnt, sind vielleicht schon alle am Dienstag (08.03.11) weg.

Was meint Ihr?


MfG


----------



## Kark (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Kann ich mir auch vorstellen...hoffe deshalb auf dieses Wochenende....|rolleyes


----------



## kaizr (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Ich habe ein Anfahrt von bummelig 120km. Wenn ihr euch die Fahrtkosten teilen wollt fahre ich am Samstag.


----------



## Kark (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Ich denke da lässt sich doch was machen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Hat jemand eine Rolle abbekommen?
Ich war gestern dort, und alle weg!


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Hat mal jemand ins Angebotsheft für nächsten Monat geguckt? ist ja der Hammer!:m


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Moin moin,

da ich kein Auto hab und leider auch keine Zeit hab um da mit der Bahn hinzufahren, wollte ich mal fragen, ob sich ein netter Boardi bereit erklären würde, mir etwas von dort zu beschaffen und zuzuschicken. Würde gerne eine Penn TRQ Spinning in 3m und 30-80gr WG haben.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## carpfreak1990 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Moin Marcel,

Wenn ich nicht schon vor 2wochen dort gewesen wäre, hätte ich sie dir mit gebracht. Ich habs ja nicht weit zu dir. Ich wohne ja auch in Geesthacht. Ich fahre auch öfters hin wenn ein Neuer Flyer kommt, kommt leider zu selten. Ich habe noch keine fühereschein deswegen fahr ich auch fast immer mit der bahn hin. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Kotzi (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Wenn wer bereit wäre mir was zu holen und dann zuzuschicken wäre ich auch sehr glücklich!
Ginge um eine Oren´Ji als Cast version.
500 km sind doch etwas zu weit


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (5. September 2011)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Moin,moin.....

was für ein Schwachsinniger Thread hier.
Da wird nicht iein Problem geschildert sondern erstmal sozusagen gefragt wer denn den Laden auch ******* findet.
Und wen ich schon immer hör sowas wie :"ich habe mir das und das gekauft und dann ist es gleich kaputt gegangen---> was ein scheiß Laden".
Ich mein wer ******* kauft braucht sich nicht wundern.
Und wenn mal was kaputt geht einfach umtauschen...

Ich kenn den Laden ganz gut und kann nur Gutes berichten.
Gute Beratung mit allen drum und dran!
Zudem nette Mitarbeiter.
Die Auswahl ist für meine Verhältnisse groß genug. Und um der Ecke beim Angelladen bekommt man fast nichts billiger (zuminestens bei mir).
Mal als Beispiel Powerbait für 2€. 
Soll natürlich auch anlocken aber trotzdem nicht die einzige Sache!

In den letzten Posts driftet man ja son bischen vom Thema ab...
also wie wärs mit einem Kleinen Miritz-Kk-thread? Wo über Angebote und so geschrieben werden kann.


mfg Richard


----------



## Arthur (30. September 2011)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Moritz International in Hamburg, ist doch Pleite gegangen. Ist jetzt Askari geworden. War die letzten male auch enttäuscht, unübersichtlich geworden finde ich


----------



## Tim1983 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*



Arthur schrieb:


> Moritz International in Hamburg, ist doch Pleite gegangen. Ist jetzt Askari geworden. War die letzten male auch enttäuscht, unübersichtlich geworden finde ich



Moritz aus Kaltenkirchen hat damit gar nichts zu tun! Das sind 2 verschiedene Läden und Moritz aus Kaltenkirchen gehört zu keiner Moritz-Kette! Nicht das Du da was verwechselst  .


----------



## Arthur (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*



Tim1983 schrieb:


> Moritz aus Kaltenkirchen hat damit gar nichts zu tun! Das sind 2 verschiedene Läden und Moritz aus Kaltenkirchen gehört zu keiner Moritz-Kette! Nicht das Du da was verwechselst  .


Ich weis das die beiden nicht mit einander zu tun haben,ich habe  das nur beigetragen weil einer der "Vorredner" meinte das er dann lieber bei Angelmoritz International in Hamburg kaufen wollte. Der Laden war sowieso  " Frindscheiß" sowie auch der Askariladen?


----------



## Forellenräuber86 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Moritz Angelshop Kaltenkirchen*

Petri Heil,

bin auf der Suche nach folgendem Köder:

http://www.boatingsolutions.com/Mikes-Glo-Scent-Fluorescent-Anchovy-P15428C2647.aspx

Diesen gibt es NUR in Moritz-Nord in Kaltenkirchen.
Wohne leider 400km weit weg von dort und würd dieses gerne bestellen.Könnte jemand mir davon 4x Flaschen besorgen und mir das gegen ein Trinkgeld zuschicken?

Bitte um Rückmeldung an dominic-moeller@arcor.de

DANKE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

